# Pay It Forward "Cluster" Bomb!



## primetime76

I am sending out two bombs tomorrow or Thursday. Inside these bombs will be 6 cigars and a $5 bill. What you, as the chosen receiver of one of these special bombs must do is:

1. Select 3 of the 6 cigars for yourself
2. Take the $5 bill and the remaining 3 cigars to the post office and send those last 3 sticks to a bombee of your choosing. (tag alongs are encouraged but not required)

Lets see how this "cluster bomb" hits and who gets to enjoy these smokes!

:target: 
:target: 
:target: 
:target:


----------



## djangos

Dude you are going nuts, yet bringing great glory to the ZK!! Go ZK!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Yeah - what did you say about *ME* the other day? Forget slippery slopes - you, my friend, have fallen off a CLIFF and apparently landed on your head, which thereby scrambled your brains into a singular, programmed, repetitive, continual, launch sequence mode! :target:

Your poor wife - she must be a saint!!


----------



## primetime76

My poor wife knows NOTHING of my bombing tendencies! LOL But if you add up all of my other shenanigans that she IS aware of, yeah, all she is missing for sainthood is being dead! LOL


----------



## Richm20

Whats with the $5 bill?


----------



## primetime76

Richm20 said:


> Whats with the $5 bill?


The $5 bill is for the receiver of the PIF Cluster Bomb to pay for the shipping to the next destination.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Vewy Intewesting !!!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

You guys come up with great ideas to incourage people to give. It truely is awesome


----------



## Swany

Awesome idea bro. Keep em coming Z K. :biggrin:


----------



## WyldKnyght

ZK has way too much time on his hands when he finds different ways to bomb people LOL LOL

Great Idea dude!!!!


----------



## primetime76

WyldKnyght said:


> ZK has way too much time on his hands when he finds different ways to bomb people LOL LOL
> 
> Great Idea dude!!!!


No, Captain Ass has too much time on his hands...ZK is an elite striking force that is currently in the process of taking down Jim Davis from Foristell Montana. No one man makes up ZK and ZK does not define one man! :nod:


----------



## Rock31

very good idea...i like it


----------



## Richm20

primetime76 said:


> The $5 bill is for the receiver of the PIF Cluster Bomb to pay for the shipping to the next destination.


Wow, what a great idea. Guy #2 better make out real well!


----------



## primetime76

Richm20 said:


> Wow, what a great idea. Guy #2 better make out real well!


I would like to think that with the $5 included for free shipping that the first bombeer/er will throw in a stick or two for the second. Obviously the first bombee is going to keep the sticks that they want to try the most and #2 will get what he/she gets.


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> *No, Captain Ass has too much time on his hands...ZK is an elite striking force that is currently in the process of taking down Jim Davis from Foristell Montana. No one man makes up ZK and ZK does not define one man!* :nod:


Well Said Captain!! :usa2: :tu :yo:


----------



## Tabb

AWESOME IDEA

Cluster bomb.....hmmmm.


----------



## max gas

Like the idea, sounds interesting. What if target #2 gets a $5 bill also? Keep it going?


----------



## primetime76

max gas said:


> Like the idea, sounds interesting. What if target #2 gets a $5 bill also? Keep it going?


Sure....there will be notes in each package that will need to be sent along with the second bombs...if the second bombee feels like being a bomber, then by all means, throw a $5 spot in and keep 'er going!


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Sure....there will be notes in each package that will need to be sent along with the second bombs...if the second bombee feels like being a bomber, then by all means, throw a $5 spot in and keep 'er going!


I can see this going all sorts of ways wrong LOL LOL


----------



## David_ESM

A very creative idea.

I like it.


----------



## djangos

I like!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

djangos said:


> I like!!


:banana: Of course you like it your ZK boss told you to...LOL LOL :whip:


----------



## Swany

This just keeps on getting better.

Ohh and Kipp, *GO YANKEES!!!!*


----------



## primetime76

Swany said:


> This just keeps on getting better.
> 
> Ohh and Kipp, *GO Red Sox!!!!*


I couldn't agree more my friend!! :bounce:


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> I couldn't agree more my friend!! :bounce:


It's definitely a great idea with the potential to be devastating LOL


----------



## Big Bull

Kipp you have out done yourself with this Idea!! Zilla Killa's WoooHooo:bounce:


primetime76 said:


> I am sending out two bombs tomorrow or Thursday. Inside these bombs will be 6 cigars and a $5 bill. What you, as the chosen receiver of one of these special bombs must do is:
> 
> 1. Select 3 of the 6 cigars for yourself
> 2. Take the $5 bill and the remaining 3 cigars to the post office and send those last 3 sticks to a bombee of your choosing. (tag alongs are encouraged but not required)
> 
> Lets see how this "cluster bomb" hits and who gets to enjoy these smokes!
> 
> :target:
> :target:
> :target:
> :target:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Big Bull said:


> Kipp you have out done yourself with this Idea!! Zilla Killa's WoooHooo:bounce:


Hey Bull, does Captain Ass keep you on a short or a long leash...LOL ound:


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome Idea!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey Bull, does Captain Ass keep you on a short or a long leash...LOL ound:


There are no leashes within the confines of ZK, Inc....again, Mouth of the Canadian Bowel Movement, no man solely represents ZK and ZK does not define any man.


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey Bull, does Captain Ass keep you on a short or a long leash...LOL ound:


:spit:No leashes for me...you on the other hand are on a short on from the W.I.F.E. Corp...


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> There are no leashes within the confines of ZK, Inc....again, Mouth of the Canadian Bowel Movement, no man solely represents ZK and ZK does not define any man.


I see the post, but all I hear is :blah: :blah: :blah: ound:


----------



## Big Bull

WyldKnyght said:


> Captian Ass you are always correct,,,thank you for your wisdom


Fixed it for you again Craig...You have been giving alot of typos latelyound:


----------



## WyldKnyght

You know bull the last time you messed with my words I sent a warning shot at you... 

If you didn't have your ZK goons behind you I would... :blah:  :blah:


----------



## David_ESM

Sit back, watch trash talk, laugh.


----------



## Big Bull

Kipp.....do we have the recipiants listed in the Boardroom? :focus:


primetime76 said:


> I am sending out two bombs tomorrow or Thursday. Inside these bombs will be 6 cigars and a $5 bill. What you, as the chosen receiver of one of these special bombs must do is:
> 
> 1. Select 3 of the 6 cigars for yourself
> 2. Take the $5 bill and the remaining 3 cigars to the post office and send those last 3 sticks to a bombee of your choosing. (tag alongs are encouraged but not required)
> 
> Lets see how this "cluster bomb" hits and who gets to enjoy these smokes!
> 
> :target:
> :target:
> :target:
> :target:


----------



## BlackandGold508

WyldKnyght said:


> You know bull the last time you messed with my words I sent a warning shot at you...
> 
> If you didn't have your ZK goons behind you I would... :blah:  :blah:


Goons ???? Hey, we resemble that !!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Sure....there will be notes in each package that will need to be sent along with the second bombs...if the second bombee feels like being a bomber, then by all means, throw a $5 spot in and keep 'er going!


So just to clarify, IF I get the second bomb, which now has the other 3 cigars, plus they added 2 more as extra and $5.

I want to keep it going, which sticks do I send along, should I add 3 or more from my stash and keep the first 5 or can I mix and match?

Boy this Bomb could have major repercussions on the PUFF world LOL


----------



## dr.dirty

Who you calling a goon?


----------



## Cigary

I say that we start a collection of $5 bills to get the Zillas into some kind of therapy sessions for this cigar mental illness of bombing members silly. I know my IQ has diminished 20 points for every bomb they sent me...I'm barely able to change my depends now as it is.


----------



## Oldmso54

Cigary said:


> I say that we start a collection of $5 bills to get the Zillas into some kind of therapy sessions for this cigar mental illness of bombing members silly. I know my IQ has diminished 20 points for every bomb they sent me...I'm barely able to change my depends now as it is.


*Gary that's HILLARIOUS!! ound:*


----------



## David_ESM

Cigary said:


> I say that we start a collection of $5 bills to get the Zillas into some kind of therapy sessions for this cigar mental illness of bombing members silly.


Collection of $5 bills to cover mail box repair costs...


----------



## djangos

Gary! That will take a *lot* of sessions! I don't think a few $5 bills will cover it!! LOL!!



Cigary said:


> I say that we start a collection of $5 bills to get the Zillas into some kind of therapy sessions for this cigar mental illness of bombing members silly. I know my IQ has diminished 20 points for every bomb they sent me...I'm barely able to change my depends now as it is.


----------



## Big Bull

djangos said:


> Gary! That will take a *lot* of sessions! I don't think a few $5 bills will cover it!! LOL!!


Definitely wouldn't cover mine...:lalala:ound:


----------



## Sarge

Mmmm Cluster Bomb, sounds like my kinda thing... good idea :high5:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Cool Idea a PIF type of bomb I like it. Would bump ya but apparently I need to spread some RG around


----------



## David_ESM

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Cool Idea a PIF type of bomb I like it. Would bump ya but apparently I need to spread some RG around


Done


----------



## BMack

Very neat idea! Kudos man!


----------



## Rock31

I think I may need to try this but with a Pink Pony twist to it...


----------



## David_ESM

Rock31 said:


> I think I may need to try this but with a Pink Pony twist to it...


Well there's another one of those f**king new guy moments where I scratch my head and go, "Pink Ponies? WTF?"


----------



## WyldKnyght

Rock31 said:


> I think I may need to try this but with a Pink Pony twist to it...


Oh god help us all... LOL


----------



## Rock31

David_ESM said:


> Well there's another one of those f**king new guy moments where I scratch my head and go, "Pink Ponies? WTF?"


Limited Edition Fuente Cigar with a Pink Pony on the band ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght

David_ESM said:


> Well there's another one of those f**king new guy moments where I scratch my head and go, "Pink Ponies? WTF?"


Maybe this will help, Ray's mom shared this with me...


----------



## BMack

Can I unbump him now for giving Ray an idea... this won't end well.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Is that little ray ray


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

David_ESM said:


> Done


Thanks David ...and I can't bump you either ....lol


----------



## David_ESM

Cute kid. Helps clear up the Pink Pony a bit.


----------



## primetime76

First Cluster is airborn!

CONGRATULATIONS!
XXXXXXX
You have been selected by Primetime76 (AKA Captain Ass, of the Zilla Killas) as recipient of the first ever Pay it Forward Cluster Bomb! Your mission is a simple one, and one that I sincerely hope you accept. Enclosed you will find 8 cigars
2 Tatuaje Petit
1 Illusione cg4
1 Pepin Blue Genersos
1 San Cristobal Classico
1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
1 Nub Connecticut
1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002
1 $5 bill
Please select 4 sticks from this package and send along the other 4 to someone whom you would like to bomb. Tag-alongs are encouraged, but do not feel that you have to send more. Also, please include a note in the forwarded bomb, similar to this one, (and another $5 bill if you want to keep this going…again, not required).
Enjoy and have fun!
Kipp AKA Primetime76 AKA Captain Ass

please forward with the small humi pack as well…gotta keep those sticks fresh


----------



## primetime76

9405 5036 9930 0112 2472 86



primetime76 said:


> first cluster is airborn!
> 
> Congratulations!
> Xxxxxxx
> you have been selected by primetime76 (aka captain ass, of the zilla killas) as recipient of the first ever pay it forward cluster bomb! Your mission is a simple one, and one that i sincerely hope you accept. Enclosed you will find 8 cigars
> 2 tatuaje petit
> 1 illusione cg4
> 1 pepin blue genersos
> 1 san cristobal classico
> 1 romeo y julieta habana reserve
> 1 nub connecticut
> 1 gran habano vintage 2002
> 1 $5 bill
> please select 4 sticks from this package and send along the other 4 to someone whom you would like to bomb. Tag-alongs are encouraged, but do not feel that you have to send more. Also, please include a note in the forwarded bomb, similar to this one, (and another $5 bill if you want to keep this going&#8230;again, not required).
> Enjoy and have fun!
> Kipp aka primetime76 aka captain ass
> 
> please forward with the small humi pack as well&#8230;gotta keep those sticks fresh


----------



## deep

Great idea on this thing brother!:clap2:


----------



## Rock31

If it's headed towards staten island this is a bad idea...


----------



## primetime76

Rock31 said:


> If it's headed towards staten island this is a bad idea...


Naw Ray...you are safe on this one. I have to pick up my little order before I can send something to Staten Island (like I know anyone there anyway...)


----------



## David_ESM

Looking forward to seeing how this one unfolds.


----------



## Rock31

Good then I will have to unleash PIF PPS sometime soon


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0112 2472 86


Can't wait to see the damage Kipp..... Great Idea eace:


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> Sit back, watch trash talk, laugh, plot.


fixed


----------



## DLB

This is genius. A list should be kept to forward along so it's known who has gotten bombed by this and who hasn't. That way it doesn't waste munitions and rebomb an area that is still recovering. 

Way cool idea.


----------



## Boudreaux

Very good idea and a great way to spread carnage...


----------



## Rock31

Boudreaux said:


> Very good idea and a great way to spread carnage...


I have another way and I am piggy backing right in this thread whether OP likes it or not...watch out after the holiday!


----------



## usrower321

Awesome idea Kipp, hopefully the bombees keep this going!


----------



## David_ESM

Be nice to keep it going, then one day you could look back at this thread and go, "Yes... That was the beginning of the perpetual bomb."


----------



## ProbateGeek

*INCOMING!​*
Kipp, while we all realize a preemptive strike does not necessarily anticipate the likelihood of immediate retaliatory action, I am highly suspicious of the timing, and targeting, of this assault.

Because your Cluster #1 landed mere SECONDS after the major beatdown I took from shuckins this afternoon! As my coworkers carted me off to the local hospital, hemorrhaging from both eyes and ears from the damage inflicted by brother Ron, it was then that I felt the dreaded secondary explosion rock not only my office but the whole Kruse Way corridor.

My God! The horrors of war&#8230;

In anticipation of a slow and smoky recovery, I have gladly lightened your package of the following:

1 Tatuaje Petit 
1 Ilusione cg4
1 DPG Blue Generoso
1 San Cristobal Classico

[I am a sucker for Don Pepin, and have had none of the above to date, and this will also be my first Tat - nice shot!]

I will be most honored to forward the remaining smokes to the target of my choosing. *T minus 4 days and counting.*

But I intend to deviate from your plan somewhat. Instead of adding four of my own sticks to replace those of your generous offerings I have claimed as my own, I will add five. Instead of including $5 for postage for the next victim, I will include $6. You see what this could lead to?

If this works as I think it may (no harm done if it does not), the cluster might end up getting bigger and bigger with each victim, and finally, in about a year or so, I can only hope that someone sends it back to you. With all of our thanks.

I will be enclosing the following (with cluster pedigree noted) with your suggested letter:

1 Tatuaje Petit (1)
1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve (1)
1 Nub Connecticut (1)
1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (1)
1 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II toro (2)
1 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro toro (2)
1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto (2)
1 Verdadero Organic torpedo (2)
1 5 Vegas Relic perfecto (2)

(1) Primetime76
(2) ProbateGeek

And now, sir, it's late. So I leave you with a very sincere and VERY personal warning:

*BACKBLAST AREA CLEAR!​*
ainkiller: <squids standing by>


----------



## primetime76

Glad it made it safely...and glad that you enjoyed the selection ( I might have read that you were a sucker for DPG)! Great selection added to the bomb...onto the next!! Enjoy Terry!


----------



## BlackandGold508

I like where this is going.


----------



## titlowda

Rock31 said:


> I have another way and I am piggy backing right in this thread whether OP likes it or not...watch out after the holiday!


Piggy back carefully.


----------



## Hannibal

And so the madness continues!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

This is getting scarier and scarier by the minute.... I LOVE IT :banana: :banana:


----------



## David_ESM

Nice to see touchdown and the first target injured.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Second Cluster - WE HAVE LIFT OFF!*

Congratulations
(mystery puffer)!

You have been selected by ProbateGeek as the second recipient of the first ever Pay it Forward Cluster Bomb! You are target #2 in what should prove to be a long line of unsuspecting (though duly deserving) targets, the first (yours truly) being selected by Primetime76 (AKA Captain Ass, of the Zilla Killas, fka Kipp), the generous brother who thought this idiocy up. As stated in the original directive, your mission is a simple one, and one that we sincerely hope you accept.

Enclosed you will find 9 cigars:

1 Tatuaje Petit (1)
1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve (1)
1 Nub Connecticut (1)
1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (1)
1 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II toro (2)
1 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro toro (2)
1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto (2)
1 601 Serie Red Habano trabuco (2)
1 5 Vegas Relic perfecto (2)
1 $5 bill + 1 $1 bill

Cluster pedigree key:
(1) Primetime76
(2) ProbateGeek

Please select 4 sticks from this package for yourself, then send along the other 5 to someone whom YOU would like to see bombed, using the dollars provided for your postage costs. Tag-alongs are highly encouraged, but do not feel that you have to send more. Also, please include a note in the forwarded bomb, similar to this one (and another $5 bill + $1 bill if you want to keep this going... again, not required). Please forward with the small humi pack as well... gotta keep those sticks fresh!

Enjoy, have fun and aim carefully!

Finally, post something on Puff to let us all know you've received your package, and that you will be Paying It Forward. Here's the link to Kipp's original posting on this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/291194-pay-forward-cluster-bomb.html

Sincerely,

ProbateGeek


----------



## David_ESM

ProbateGeek said:


> You have been selected by ProbateGeek as the second recipient of the first ever Pay it Forward Cluster Bomb! You are target #2 in what should prove to be a long line of unsuspecting (though duly deserving) targets, the first (yours truly) being selected by Primetime76 (AKA Captain Ass, of the Zilla Killas, fka Kipp), the generous brother who thought this idiocy up. As stated in the original directive, your mission is a simple one, and one that we sincerely hope you accept.


Just realized something... You have too much spare time man. :mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> Just realized something... You have too much spare time man. :mrgreen:


I dare say that is one of the very few benefits of being a post-mid-life-crisis puffer... :biggrin1:


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Please note that any attempt at bribery on your part, with the aim of provoking me to divulge this bomb's lucky target, will be met on my part with immediate and severe due consideration - particularly if you use the right "stick", and not a carrot.


----------



## usrower321

ProbateGeek said:


> *INCOMING!​*
> Kipp, while we all realize a preemptive strike does not necessarily anticipate the likelihood of immediate retaliatory action, I am highly suspicious of the timing, and targeting, of this assault.
> 
> Because your Cluster #1 landed mere SECONDS after the major beatdown I took from shuckins this afternoon! As my coworkers carted me off to the local hospital, hemorrhaging from both eyes and ears from the damage inflicted by brother Ron, it was then that I felt the dreaded secondary explosion rock not only my office but the whole Kruse Way corridor.
> 
> My God! The horrors of war&#8230;
> 
> In anticipation of a slow and smoky recovery, I have gladly lightened your package of the following:
> 
> 1 Tatuaje Petit
> 1 Ilusione cg4
> 1 DPG Blue Generoso
> 1 San Cristobal Classico
> 
> [I am a sucker for Don Pepin, and have had none of the above to date, and this will also be my first Tat - nice shot!]
> 
> I will be most honored to forward the remaining smokes to the target of my choosing. *T minus 4 days and counting.*
> 
> But I intend to deviate from your plan somewhat. Instead of adding four of my own sticks to replace those of your generous offerings I have claimed as my own, I will add five. Instead of including $5 for postage for the next victim, I will include $6. You see what this could lead to?
> 
> If this works as I think it may (no harm done if it does not), the cluster might end up getting bigger and bigger with each victim, and finally, in about a year or so, I can only hope that someone sends it back to you. With all of our thanks.
> 
> I will be enclosing the following (with cluster pedigree noted) with your suggested letter:
> 
> 1 Tatuaje Petit (1)
> 1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve (1)
> 1 Nub Connecticut (1)
> 1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 (1)
> 1 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II toro (2)
> 1 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro toro (2)
> 1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto (2)
> 1 Verdadero Organic torpedo (2)
> 1 5 Vegas Relic perfecto (2)
> 
> (1) Primetime76
> (2) ProbateGeek
> 
> And now, sir, it's late. So I leave you with a very sincere and VERY personal warning:
> 
> *BACKBLAST AREA CLEAR!​*
> ainkiller: <squids standing by>


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ProbateGeek

usrower321 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I saw no need for pics, since Kipp revealed the bomb's contents in Post #57. Unless you want to doubt the word of a ZK? Mmmmmm????? :redface:

As for my part, I will let the target confirm the strike - perhaps by close of business this Friday.

Or maybe it didn't happen...

ainkiller: <squids - remain alert>


----------



## usrower321

ProbateGeek said:


> I saw no need for pics, since Kipp revealed the bomb's contents in Post #57. Unless you want to doubt the word of a ZK? Mmmmmm????? :redface:
> 
> As for my part, I will let the target confirm the strike - perhaps by close of business this Friday.
> 
> Or maybe it didn't happen...
> 
> ainkiller: <squids - remain alert>


Not doubting... It's an expression and everyone loves pics.... You know, cigar pr0n :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

usrower321 said:


> Not doubting... It's an expression and everyone loves pics.... You know, cigar pr0n :thumb:


I know, I know - I love the pics as much as the next addict 
My post was really just me kicking myself for not remembering to snap at least one photo.

Let's not let that happen again...


----------



## primetime76

Nicely done sir...and pics are always great, but either way, I know what they looked like I sent them!


----------



## Rock31

Nicely done! Keep this going


----------



## BlackandGold508

Terrys words make my brain hurt. lol


----------



## ProbateGeek

BlackandGold508 said:


> Terrys words make my brain hurt. lol


Occupational hazard. I unfortunately have that effect on the ladies, as well.

Particularly, that lady who is my wife (or so I'm told. Over and over again...)


----------



## FWTX

*Second Cluster Has Arriven!!!*

A big thanks to Terry ProbateGeek for the pass and a shout out to Kipp for his creative insanity in starting this process.

I won't bother going over how this works as it has been hashed and rehashed previously -
So without further ado - here is current pass: 









*For my take:*
1 Nub Connecticut 
1 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II toro
1 Rocky Patel Sun Grown robusto
1 601 Serie Red Habano Trabuco (looking forward to this one too)

What is left looked a little light so I added a little length and girth for the next lucky boyeee.
Here is my put:










1 Man O' War Double Corona
1 Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight
1 Padilla Cazadores Toro Gordo
1 Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro
1 Gurkha Triple Ligero

I'm still debating the pros and cons of the next target - I should have coordinates and trajectory soon&#8230;

Check back Monday for launch details&#8230;


----------



## primetime76

Very nice! Can't wait to see the next bombee!


----------



## David_ESM

Excellent.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Very respectable additions you made, Ken. Have fun choosing the next kill!

With the usual warning: DUCK & COVER !

And if you run into Mr. Nowitzki anytime soon, please shake his hand for me. Very will played.


----------



## FWTX

ProbateGeek said:


> Very respectable additions you made, Ken. Have fun choosing the next kill!
> 
> With the usual warning: DUCK & COVER !
> 
> And if you run into Mr. Nowitzki anytime soon, please shake his hand for me. Very will played.


I would but that hand is a little sore and very valuable right at the moment - looks like a few fastenating games coming up quick.


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> Just realized something... You have too much spare time man. :mrgreen:


Truth.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Gentlemen, if I may derail this thread briefly. 
My big brother just joined the rest of us Puff.com lunatics today, so if you run into *RetiredNavyIC*, treat him kindly.

You know, treat him like he's NOT me, that's all. :smoke:

Carry on.


----------



## WyldKnyght

ProbateGeek said:


> Gentlemen, if I may derail this thread briefly.
> My big brother just joined the rest of us Puff.com lunatics today, so if you run into *RetiredNavyIC*, treat him kindly.
> 
> You know, treat him like he's NOT me, that's all. :smoke:
> 
> Carry on.


Just don't let him fall for ZK's tricks and join the dark side LOL
:spammer: :focus:


----------



## FWTX

*AND IT IS OUT OF HERE!!!*

OUTBOUND TO UNDISCLOSED MEMBER OF PUFF

Though I shall reveal that it is someone who has posted to this thread.

1 Tatuaje Petit 
1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve 
1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002 
1 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro toro 
1 5 Vegas Relic perfecto 
1 Man O' War Double Corona
1 Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight
1 Padilla Cazadores Toro Gordo
1 Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro
1 Gurkha Triple Ligero


----------



## max gas

Keep it going! Good job kipp for getting this snow ball rolling.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

FWTX said:


> *AND IT IS OUT OF HERE!!!*
> 
> OUTBOUND TO UNDISCLOSED MEMBER OF PUFF
> 
> *Though I shall reveal that it is someone who has posted to this thread.*
> 
> 1 Tatuaje Petit
> 1 Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
> 1 Gran Habano Vintage 2002
> 1 Perdomo Reserve Limited Oscuro toro
> 1 5 Vegas Relic perfecto
> 1 Man O' War Double Corona
> 1 Oliveros King Havano Oscuro Knight
> 1 Padilla Cazadores Toro Gordo
> 1 Rocky Patel Renaissance Toro
> 1 Gurkha Triple Ligero


Whew.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Ken - you've got them all shaking now. 

Snowball is rolling again...ipe:


----------



## FWTX

max gas said:


> Keep it going! Good job kipp for getting this snow ball rolling.


max gas - so sorry - no joke, it came this close to coming to you - but a strange coincidence happened that changed things at the last moment (cannot divulge at this time) - I'll owe you one in the future


----------



## Big Bull

FWTX said:


> max gas - so sorry - no joke, it came this close to coming to you - but a strange coincidence happened that changed things at the last moment (cannot divulge at this time) - I'll owe you one in the future


Don't you worry Ken....Mike will get what's coming to him...:banana:


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## CigarMike

This is an awesome idea. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## primetime76

CigarMike said:


> This is an awesome idea. Keep up the good work everyone.


Thanks guys...lets just hope that this "bomb/pass" keeps going!


----------



## max gas

FWTX said:


> max gas - so sorry - no joke, it came this close to coming to you - but a strange coincidence happened that changed things at the last moment (cannot divulge at this time) - I'll owe you one in the future


No worries Ken. I'll get over it, I'm interested to see what caused the last minute audible. Knowing I was so close to getting it but didn't is crushing. I know know how all the ZK's feel when they try to pick up that fat chick at the end of the bar by herself who turns them down. :razz:


----------



## ProbateGeek

max gas said:


> No worries Ken. I'll get over it, I'm interested to see what caused the last minute audible. Knowing I was so close to getting it but didn't is crushing. I know know how all the ZK's feel when they try to pick up that fat chick at the end of the bar by herself who turns them down. :razz:


You sure the sistas go for chicks? :redface:


----------



## primetime76

ProbateGeek said:


> You sure the sistas go for chicks? :redface:


You know, we did try to pick up the fat chicks at the bar, but Max and Probate's wives said that we were out of their league...can't say that we didn't try!


----------



## FWTX

max gas said:


> No worries Ken. I'll get over it, I'm interested to see what caused the last minute audible. Knowing I was so close to getting it but didn't is crushing. I know know how all the ZK's feel when they try to pick up that fat chick at the end of the bar by herself who turns them down. :razz:


I hate to admit it but I have humiliated myself in bars a few times - but I usually wait for closing time when it's common practice. :faint:

The last minute change had to do with a revolutionary packing material I've been thinking about - you probably wouldn't like being the guinea pig, believe me.


----------



## max gas

FWTX said:


> I hate to admit it but I have humiliated myself in bars a few times - but I usually wait for closing time when it's common practice. :faint:
> 
> The last minute change had to do with a revolutionary packing material I've been thinking about - you probably wouldn't like being the guinea pig, believe me.


I'm interested to see what this packing material is. You've caught my interest


----------



## David_ESM

max gas said:


> I'm interested to see what this packing material is. You've caught my interest


This. Puzzled and curious.


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> You know, we did try to pick up the fat chicks at the bar, but Max and Probate's wives said that we were out of their league...can't say that we didn't try!


Ha!

Kipp...

My wife is about 5'2" and weighs maybe 105. If you ever tried to pick her up, well, you probably COULD have picked her up with one hand!

Careful though - she's got a mean streak in her...


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> This. Puzzled and curious.


Hmmmmm... all his stinky nubs from the last 10 months or so?


----------



## usrower321

wooo... glad this is still going!


----------



## primetime76

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha!
> 
> Kipp...
> 
> My wife is about 5'2" and weighs maybe 105. If you ever tried to pick her up, well, you probably COULD have picked her up with one hand!
> 
> Careful though - she's got a mean streak in her...


Same as me...except mine is 5'3" and like 115 (well, when she isn't pregnant...LOL).


----------



## David_ESM

Ooh! Wife (or fiancee?) measuring contest, count me in. 4 foot 11.5 inches.


----------



## primetime76

David_ESM said:


> Ooh! Wife (or fiancee?) measuring contest, count me in. 4 foot 11.5 inches.


What is she, a smurf? How, on earth, does she handle your errect 1.5 inches????ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> What is she, a smurf? How, on earth, does she handle your errect 1.5 inches????ound:ound:ound:ound:


Hold on while I wipe up the coffee I just spit all over my computer monitor...
:rofl:


----------



## David_ESM

You have been spending too much time in the Weiner thread. :der:


----------



## FWTX

My girlfriend is the spitting image of my right hand&#8230;(pun intended)


----------



## ProbateGeek

FWTX said:


> My girlfriend is the spitting image of my right hand&#8230;(pun intended)


Eeewww, Ken.

I see your avi in a whole new light now... :redface:


----------



## Big Bull

:faint:


ProbateGeek said:


> Eeewww, Ken.
> 
> I see your avi in a whole new light now... :redface:


----------



## Oldmso54

This is starting to sound like Ron's story thread that took a seriously deviant turn and got really, really weird! Maybe it's time to get:focus:


----------



## usrower321

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2483411290107152947omZMvs


----------



## StogieNinja

What is all this talk about tiny wives and tiny... other things? Also, how did I miss this thread until now?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yeah, Derek - this one took a turn for the worse around #108 with Mike's post. I'm guilty as well. But it's Tuesday, so we'll be fine.


----------



## StogieNinja

usrower321 said:


> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2483411290107152947omZMvs


Your sig is kind of funny when given the subject matter of the last several posts and the caption of the pic...


----------



## max gas

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, Derek - this one took a turn for the worse around #108 with Mike's post. I'm guilty as well. But it's Tuesday, so we'll be fine.


You're right Terry, I did kind of derail this train with my comment in #108. I'm sure someone will get things going back in the right direction.


----------



## primetime76

But on another note http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> But on another note http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/267654-my-guten-cala-cigars-came.html


Quick, Kipp! Post a pic, before THAT thread comes to life again...!


----------



## FWTX

Guten cala is Austrian for "gluten free" - Guten cala cigars are rolled on the thighs of virgins in the Hartz mountains.


----------



## Ronjohn

I like this. What a great idea.


----------



## primetime76

FWTX said:


> Guten cala is Austrian for "gluten free" - Guten cala cigars are rolled on the thighs of virgins in the Hartz mountains.


Google Guten and then google Cala...you will (100% seriously) that Guten Cala can be translated into "good suppository".


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> Google Guten and then google Cala...you will (100% seriously) that Guten Cala can be translated into "good suppository".


Wait wait wait... How are you supposed to smoke these cigars? :wink:


----------



## primetime76

David_ESM said:


> Wait wait wait... How are you supposed to smoke these cigars? :wink:


That is the thing...I am not sure that the AMA suggests that you smoke these cigars and the warning on the box does state that it may give you rectal cancer and that they are not a safe alternative to an actual suppository.


----------



## FWTX

primetime76 said:


> Google Guten and then google Cala...you will (100% seriously) that Guten Cala can be translated into "good suppository".


On the other hand - if you google translate cala from Welsh - you end up something equally disturbing!


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> That is the thing...I am not sure that the AMA suggests that you smoke these cigars and the warning on the box does state that it may give you rectal cancer and that they are not a safe alternative to an actual suppository.


I think we should be bombing with these Weapons of Mass Desructions.....

...just in....cigar bomb leads to anal suppository....:drum:


----------



## Rock31

Uhhh BOOOOOOM! Looks like FWTX decided I needed to be in on this!!










A nice bomb from FWTX for me! One of my fave Perdomos!









And some great Marshmallows!









PINK BUBBLE WRAP - I swear you guys find everything!









The cluster Bomb! Will be taking a few tomorrow!









And my stripper money!









Thank you guys for the fun times!! But beware, I will have something fun for the next recipient!

I will try and get this back on the road by Saturday...if not it will be Monday!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## djangos

Sweet! Keep it going bro!! Nice side swipe!


----------



## ProbateGeek

As anticipated, the bomb is growing in size and bounty. Enjoy, and keep it going!

<stripper money - ha, that's good....>


----------



## David_ESM

The strawberry marshmallows are cracking me up big time. That is great.

Nice to see this thing rolling along picking up steam! :thumb:


----------



## max gas

the marshmallows were pretty random, and pretty damn funny. I see this PIF getting nutty and out of control now that Ray has been brought into the mix. Keep it going and i can't wait to see what random object gets thrown in.


----------



## Rock31

I need a target first then I will pick my item LMAO!


----------



## BlackandGold508

max gas said:


> the marshmallows were pretty random, and pretty damn funny. I see this PIF getting nutty and out of control now that Ray has been brought into the mix. Keep it going and i can't wait to see what random object gets thrown in.


Nutty and Out Of Contol is an understatement with Ray involved. I somehow acquired apple juice, a pink pony, and a creepy talking doll thanks to him !!!


----------



## FWTX

When I unpacked the bomb one of my co-workers, like a fixated monkey, popped all the bubbles in the wrap, leaving me but one choice - to use the last of my hot pink bubble pack. At lunch that day I was at the Kroger getting food for my special dietary requirements (beer, discounted meat products, and Jalapeno Ranch Style Beans), when I decided to check out something I had been giving a lot of thought to - edible packing materials. I went to the baking goods isle and found what I was looking for - and there on the shelf were ON SALE pink marshmallows - I knew then that God was guiding my hand - and who the intended recipient would be!


----------



## WyldKnyght

This box is going to be huge by the time it gets back to Kipp LOL LOL


----------



## Big Bull

FWTX said:


> When I unpacked the bomb one of my co-workers, like a fixated monkey, popped all the bubbles in the wrap, leaving me but one choice - to use the last of my hot pink bubble pack. At lunch that day I was at the Kroger getting food for my special dietary requirements (beer, discounted meat products, and Jalapeno Ranch Style Beans), when I decided to check out something I had been giving a lot of thought to - edible packing materials. I went to the baking goods isle and found what I was looking for - and there on the shelf were ON SALE pink marshmallows - I knew then that God was guiding my hand - and who the intended recipient would be!


Ken....he guilded you well:angel:


----------



## usrower321

haha I love the marshmallow packing. Are those actually good?


----------



## FWTX

usrower321 said:


> haha I love the marshmallow packing. Are those actually good?


Hey Ray - are they any good?

I can tell you this - I was about to close the box when the strawberry smell hit me - so I unpacked it, and that's when I realized there was a problem. I went to our shipping guys and got a giant industrial grade zip lock to double protect.
That's all I need - to be the first guy to ruin an entire bomb pass by turning it into "strawberry marshmallow infused" Phillies Blunts.
(this could be a setback to the edible packing concept)


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Ken great idea love the originality


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kipp -

Me don't want to confuse others. 
Me try not to confuse BlackandGold508.

Tatuaje Petit = very very good. 
Me nub Tatuaje Petit. 
Me need more Tatuaje Petit.

Better than Havana VI (gordito?) at B&M yesterday.
Draw too tight. 
Tight draw = sad ProbateGeek.

<this little sucker is PERFECT. Thanks, again> :ss


----------



## primetime76

ProbateGeek said:


> Kipp -
> 
> Me don't want to confuse others.
> Me try not to confuse BlackandGold508.
> 
> Tatuaje Petit = very very good.
> Me nub Tatuaje Petit.
> Me need more Tatuaje Petit.
> 
> Better than Havana VI (gordito?) at B&M yesterday.
> Draw too tight.
> Tight draw = sad ProbateGeek.
> 
> <this little sucker is PERFECT. Thanks, again> :ss


Glad you like them man...I love them for a 20-25 minute smoke. Hmmm, now that I know you like them, the wheels are turning (slowly, but turning none-the-less). Thanks for keeping it simple for Keith!


----------



## Big Bull

primetime76 said:


> Glad you like them man...I love them for a 20-25 minute smoke. Hmmm, now that I know you like them, the wheels are turning (slowly, but turning none-the-less). Thanks for keeping it simple for Keith!


Kipp it is good to see this is still going strong....


----------



## Rock31

0311 0240 0002 2263 2668

Sorry


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> Glad you like them man...I love them for a 20-25 minute smoke. Hmmm, now that I know you like them, the wheels are turning (slowly, but turning none-the-less). Thanks for keeping it simple for Keith!


Huh ? lol Me like.


----------



## FWTX

Rock31 said:


> 0311 0240 0002 2263 2668
> 
> Sorry


Launched with an apology?
Doesn't sound good! :shocked:


----------



## max gas

Rock31 said:


> 0311 0240 0002 2263 2668
> 
> Sorry


God help the poor soul who's about to receive this bomb


----------



## Rock31

Well I'm late launching and my note skills suck ROFL


----------



## jakesmokes

This is such a cool idea!


----------



## Oldmso54

FWTX said:


> Launched with an apology?
> Doesn't sound good! :shocked:


I'm thinking 5 Ron Mexico's and 2 pesos in the package... :tape2:


----------



## max gas

So I come home to a destroyed house courtsey of some of the ZK, and find that I was the next recipiant of Kipp's pass. Thanks Ray, I loved the hilarious note and the light up thingy(my daughter loves it). Attached is a pic of opening the package, and a pic of my pull.

I'm taking:
5 Vegas Relic perfecto
LGC Series R
Nica Libre 1990
Gurkha Triple Ligero

All these sticks are new to me and I'm excited to try them out.

I'm adding:
?
?
?
?

you'll have to wait and find out.

I'll get this wonderful PIF back out tomorrow or Friday. DC to come in a little while.


----------



## Rock31

Glad you got it! Enjoy the weird glowy thing LOL atleast I make the kids happy


----------



## max gas

Rock31 said:


> Glad you got it! Enjoy the weird glowy thing LOL atleast I make the kids happy


Making kids happy is something you might want to keep on the D.L. Chris Hansen and his dateline crew might be knocking on your door if you don't pipe down.


----------



## Rock31

ROFL I hate you!


----------



## max gas

DC: 940550369930013377507X

Going out tomorrow!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

max gas said:


> Making kids happy is something you might want to keep on the D.L. Chris Hansen and his dateline crew might be knocking on your door if you don't pipe down.


HAHAHAHA... good one Mike


----------



## FWTX

max gas said:


> So I come home to a destroyed house courtsey of some of the ZK, and find that I was the next recipiant of Kipp's pass. Thanks Ray, I loved the hilarious note and the light up thingy(my daughter loves it). Attached is a pic of opening the package, and a pic of my pull.


Well Mike that didn't take too long - glad to see you were chosen.


----------



## max gas

FWTX said:


> Well Mike that didn't take too long - glad to see you were chosen.


I was surpassed when it was waiting on porch yesterday. Maybe Ray felt bad because he got the marshmallows and I didn't


----------



## FWTX

max gas said:


> I was surpassed when it was waiting on porch yesterday. Maybe Ray felt bad because he got the marshmallows and I didn't


Yeah - but you got the fuzzy glow head thingy!


----------



## max gas

FWTX said:


> Yeah - but you got the fuzzy glow head thingy!


That is true. Can't go wrong with the light up head thing


----------



## David_ESM

Nice. Yesterday must have been a hell of a fun day for you Mike.


----------



## max gas

David_ESM said:


> Nice. Yesterday must have been a hell of a fun day for you Mike.


It was fun due be fact I was bombed to hell with a bunch of new sticks I haven't tried before. It was wasn't fun because I have some serious rebuilding to do and I'm not in the clear yet


----------



## primetime76

max gas said:


> It was fun due be fact I was bombed to hell with a bunch of new sticks I haven't tried before. It was wasn't fun because I have some serious rebuilding to do and I'm not in the clear yet


...and as long as ZK is lurking, you are NEVER in the clear!


----------



## Rock31

That LGC you took is nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## max gas

Rock31 said:


> That LGC you took is nice! Enjoy it.


It looked real nice....I'm gonna let it rest a while then light it up


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

This post has been creeper certified.

So I get a package today, and here are the remains:

I will be taking:

This will have to go into the mail on Monday, since it hit me on a Saturday afternoon. I'll be adding a few things - cigars of course, and a few other good items to keep with the tradition of this bomb.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Also, I might have to snag the 3 dollars (I really am broke) to help pay for shipping. I'll leave the 5 in there, along with a special (or two) cigar as a gift for the next recipient. These cigars do not need to be traded out, these are bombs specifically for you. I'll detail it in the note. Hope this is okay, otherwise I'm not sure how this one gets mailed out from me...


----------



## max gas

Glad to see that it made it to you OK. Enjoy your snag.

I say do whatever you need to do to keep it going. That's just my opinion.


----------



## primetime76

You really do need to keep this thing going...and that money is for shipping! Pick someone and send it along!


----------



## David_ESM

Moving along nicely. :thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yup. I agree. Don't think twice about using the money - that's what it's there for, son!

And excellent photos, by the way - makes those smokes look so go I almost hope the package makes it back to me someday!

Hee hee :ss

But how do you get your jpgs to load so huge? Come on - give an old geezer a lesson here, in this "teachable moment".


----------



## max gas

ProbateGeek said:


> Yup. I agree. Don't think twice about using the money - that's what is there for!
> 
> And excellent photos, by the way. Makes those smokes look so go I almost hope the package makes it back to me someday!
> 
> Hee hee :ss
> 
> But how do you get your jpegs to load so huge? Come on - give an old geezer a lesson here, in this "teachable moment".


Use photobucket, Terry. It will put the photos in your response and make them big


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

You can select the upload size through photobucket, I just use a bigger size when uploading to maintain image quality


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks guys. I'll try that next time.


----------



## FWTX

Hey use the money - it's not an issue - it can be made up later - keep the bomb moving.
And congrats - and nice put!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

It's away!

03102640000220642325


----------



## Rock31

Very fun! Where will it go? LoL


----------



## Evonnida

Awesome!!! Glad to see this still going!!!


----------



## simplechords

Wow haven't Che I'd this thread since I saw it go out originally. Keep it going!


----------



## ProbateGeek

simplechords said:


> Wow haven't Che I'd this thread since I saw it go out originally. Keep it going!


Glad that spell check is working out for you, Ron.

:ss


----------



## simplechords

ProbateGeek said:


> Glad that spell check is working out for you, Ron.
> 
> :ss


:frusty:

I'm glad that i'm getting quite the reputation around here.

We should make it a game, guess what Ron said.


----------



## FWTX

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> It's away!
> 
> 03102640000220642325


Who to?


----------



## StogieNinja

your mom. :drum:

Man, this thing still going? Excellent!


----------



## Big Bull

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> your mom. :drum:
> 
> Man, this thing still going? Excellent!


yer....mom...:brick:


----------



## Evonnida

Who has it?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Label/Receipt Number: 0310 2640 0002 2064 2325
Expected Delivery Date: June 22, 2011 
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 8:51 am on June 22, 2011 in CLARKSVILLE, MI 48815.

Detailed Results:

*Delivered, June 22, 2011, 8:51 am, CLARKSVILLE, MI 48815*
Out for Delivery, June 22, 2011, 7:39 am, CLARKSVILLE, MI 48815
Sorting Complete, June 22, 2011, 7:29 am, CLARKSVILLE, MI 48815
Arrival at Unit, June 22, 2011, 7:17 am, CLARKSVILLE, MI 48815
Processed through Sort Facility, June 22, 2011, 1:06 am, LANSING, MI 48924
Processed through Sort Facility, June 20, 2011, 7:36 pm, OAK CREEK, WI 53154
Acceptance, June 20, 2011, 4:06 pm, KENOSHA, WI 53144


----------



## Oldmso54

6 days since landing and no response? That can't be good. Who lives in CLARKSVILLE, MI???

This has been better than Mr. Toad's Wild Ride - hope it doesn't end.


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> 6 days since landing and no response? That can't be good. Who lives in CLARKSVILLE, MI???
> 
> This has been better than Mr. Toad's Wild Ride - hope it doesn't end.


I live in MI and didn't know there was Clarksville


----------



## Oldmso54

Somwhere on here I saw where you could look up members by State - can't remember where it was though???


----------



## Swany

Clarksville MI is near Grand Rapids.


----------



## Big Bull

Why don't we just ask the last person which member he sent it to? I'm sure he knows.....


----------



## Oldmso54

Big Bull said:


> Why don't we just ask the last person which member he sent it to? I'm sure he knows.....


Perfect example why ZK's shouldn't be called llamas by the squids - because that's pretty darn smart thinking there Benn!


----------



## Big Bull

Oldmso54 said:


> Perfect example why ZK's shouldn't be called llamas by the squids - because that's pretty darn smart thinking there Benn!


I do what I can.

Who Killed Thursby should be able to shine some light on this!!


----------



## FWTX

FWTX said:


> Who to?


 ...


----------



## Rock31

boo!


----------



## max gas

I think it might have gone to carpenter(Justin). I've Got some MI guys as friends and he's from Clarksville.


----------



## Rock31

Has he been on?


----------



## Evonnida

Not since the 23rd


----------



## Oldmso54

Maybe vacation?? Hope everything is OK with him.


----------



## FWTX

I've been on two Noob PIF's with Justin - no problem, maybe he's out of town.


----------



## carpenter

Hey guys, ya I was the proud recipient of the bomb. The person who does the payroll for the company I am subcontracted by dads died so she wasn't able to cut checks when I was expecting it.

Anyway because I live paycheck to paycheck my internet was shut off leaving me to try to survive without puff for the last week or so. So I hope you all accept my apology for not being able to thank thursby for this awesome bomb right away, I think I received it last thursday. 

Pictures will be coming soon, I still need to upload a photo.

Now comes the fun part of deciding who is worthy of paying it forward to. 

Thanks again


----------



## Rock31

Hope everything works out Justin.


----------



## Evonnida

Good luck Justin and congrats!


----------



## carpenter

Its all good now that I got paid and got my internet bill paid. I just feel bad that I had to go a week without giving proper thanks.


----------



## Rock31

Pictures!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Sorry to hear of the troubles Justin - no apologies are needed! Hope everything gets sorted out okay!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

Hope everything is better for ya now Justin


----------



## carpenter

Alright here is the pic. Besides all the great sticks to choose from Ben also sent along some sweet add ons, hot sauce, which I love, Ramon Noodles, which I eat all the time, and some old coins, which I collected coins a few years ago so they are something to add to my collection.










I still have to choose which sticks to keep and which one to pass along. But here is what the group looks like now.

The My Father was also an add on for me which I have been wanting to try one for awhile now.

Thanks Ben this was really great.


----------



## max gas

no worries justin. glad it made it to you and that it's continuing on. can't wait to see who the next lucky recipant is.


----------



## FWTX

There was a lot of concern that something might have happened to you, glad to see you're back up and running.

p.s. - you are not the only one living PC to PC, I had to have the water turned back on yesterday - but then I settled in and had a nice seven course meal, Perdomo and a 6-pack, everything is fine.
:smoke:

Oh - and nice add ons Ben!


----------



## primetime76

carpenter said:


> Hey guys, ya I was the proud recipient of the bomb. The person who does the payroll for the company I am subcontracted by dads died so she wasn't able to cut checks when I was expecting it.
> 
> Anyway because I live paycheck to paycheck my internet was shut off leaving me to try to survive without puff for the last week or so. So I hope you all accept my apology for not being able to thank thursby for this awesome bomb right away, I think I received it last thursday.
> 
> Pictures will be coming soon, I still need to upload a photo.
> 
> Now comes the fun part of deciding who is worthy of paying it forward to.
> 
> Thanks again


Can't wait to see its next stop! How is this one turning into Ray's WTF bomb? LOL Ramen Noodles, and old coins?? ound:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Well, mine had some happy meal toys in it so I figured I'd send some random things as well.


----------



## FWTX

Keep it up! 
I mean its great fun to see the package pop up across the country, bit it's even funnier to see the strange objects that are coming with it!


----------



## max gas

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Well, mine had some happy meal toys in it so I figured I'd send some random things as well.


Cowboy patrick and rumplestiltskin were sent along to protect the sticks should they fall into the wrong hands. Actually , my daughter wanted the light up squishy head thing that ray packed and I told her she had to pick something out of her toy bin to replace it.


----------



## David_ESM

Glad to hear the bomb didn't just kill you.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

max gas said:


> Cowboy patrick and rumplestiltskin were sent along to protect the sticks should they fall into the wrong hands. Actually , my daughter wanted the light up squishy head thing that ray packed and I told her she had to pick something out of her toy bin to replace it.


Those are now gracing my dresser, next to my plush Moishe, and a fictional battle between Jango Fett, a wampa, and about 4 clone troopers. Not to mention the Tylenol and about 7 bottles of booze


----------



## carpenter

Ok, I know it has been a couple weeks since I received this wonderful bomb, and my turnover time is a little slow right now, but I think I have finally decided on a worthy recipient. Sticks have been taken and replaced, now I just need to decide on a little something extra to throw in there. Package will most likely go out Monday unless I can figure it all out tonight.


----------



## FWTX

just as long as it keeps going!


----------



## carpenter

Package was sent the other day, can't find the tracking number now but i will post it if I can find it, unless the receiver posts that they got it before I find it.


----------



## Oldmso54

FWTX said:


> just as long as it keeps going!


10000% correct! (even if that's not a real number)


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

Oldmso54 said:


> 10000% correct! (even if that's not a real number)


Chalk up another victim to Puff math.


----------



## FWTX

:rip:


----------



## David_ESM

Apparently...


----------



## Oldmso54

Yeah - what happened??


----------



## max gas

Either whoever Justin sent it to killed it and didn't post pics or it never made it to the intended target.


----------



## ProbateGeek

carpenter said:


> Package was sent the other day, can't find the tracking number now but i will post it if I can find it, unless the receiver posts that they got it before I find it.


So, uh... in what general direction did that package go out? We're just curious...:hmm:


----------



## max gas

carpenter said:


> Package was sent the other day, can't find the tracking number now but i will post it if I can find it, unless the receiver posts that they got it before I find it.


Who'd you send it to Justin? You might have lost the DC, but I'd hope you remembered who it went to.


----------



## Oldmso54

well he's not online now but he was on last night at 11:27PM so maybe he'll see this tonight and shed some light??


----------



## carpenter

hey guys, it went to Dave, smelvis. He got it and started a new thread on it. Not sure if he saw this one or not. Sorry haven't been posting much, but been extremely busy lately, haven't even had time to watch the Detroit Tigers lately, usually just enough time to check this place out real quick to see whats going on.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/294683-kipps-cluster-bomb.html

You posted in there Shawn, must have forgotten about it


----------



## Oldmso54

carpenter said:


> hey guys, it went to Dave, smelvis. He got it and started a new thread on it. Not sure if he saw this one or not. Sorry haven't been posting much, but been extremely busy lately, haven't even had time to watch the Detroit Tigers lately, usually just enough time to check this place out real quick to see whats going on.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/294683-kipps-cluster-bomb.html
> 
> You posted in there Shawn, must have forgotten about it


Well to steal a quote from a hot sauce bottle = "Slap my ass and call me Sally!". This is what old age does to you Justin. I do now have a vague recollection of it going to the troops/Dave and I think I even complimented you for that gesture - so senility, alzheimers, any doctors in the house?

Thanks for clearing it up and apparently I have some other "forgetful" people with me ... ahem! Now will have to see if I (we) can find the new thread Dave started...


----------



## FWTX

Shawn - there is a link in your own post and carpenter's to the new thread - oh well it's after 5 in the east - not too early to be taking a nip


----------



## primetime76

FWTX said:


> Shawn - there is a link in your own post and carpenter's to the new thread - oh well it's after 5 in the east - not too early to be taking a nip


Or too early for showing your ass crack to unsuspecting Puffers...I do believe that Shawn raped our eyes...and we have contacted Terry about a class action lawsuit.


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> Or too early for showing your ass crack to unsuspecting Puffers...I do believe that Shawn raped our eyes...and we have contacted Terry about a class action lawsuit.


I hereby state my intention to decline to represent the class, out of concern that at some point in the representation I might be required to actually view the evidence. No, thank you, sirs!

_[what the hell are you guys referring to, anyway?]_


----------



## primetime76

ProbateGeek said:


> I hereby state my intention to decline to represent the class, out of concern that at some point in the representation I might be required to actually view the evidence. No, thank you, sirs!
> 
> _[what the hell are you guys referring to, anyway?]_


Shawn posted a few pics from his Aruba trip and in one of them there is definate ass crack that he claims is something about belly fat bakhole indention or something of he sort...but it is ass crack.


----------



## Partially Deaf

Is this still going?

Interesting concept, I like the idea


----------



## FWTX

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:



primetime76 said:


> Shawn posted a few pics from his Aruba trip and in one of them there is definate ass crack that he claims is something about belly fat bakhole indention or something of he sort...but it is ass crack.


----------



## Partially Deaf

I think the name of the thread should be changed from Cluster Bomb to Rolling Thunder


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> Shawn posted a few pics from his Aruba trip and in one of them there is definate ass crack that he claims is something about belly fat bakhole indention or something of he sort...but it is ass crack.


Well I certainly felt the bus roll over me...then back up over me... then run forward again over me...and I'm pretty sure since I'm down for the count there will be another roll over before the vultures start setting in to pick over my bones.

Oh - and THANKS BRO!!:faint:


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Well I certainly felt the bus roll over me...then back up over me... then run forward again over me...and I'm pretty sure since I'm down for the count there will be another roll over before the vultures start setting in to pick over my bones.
> 
> Oh - and THANKS BRO!!:faint:


LMAO...sorry Shawn, but it is just too much fun! :fencing:


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> LMAO...sorry Shawn, but it is just too much fun! :fencing:


I got your fun - I'm working on something _"special"_ for you! :lever:


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> I got your fun - I'm working on something _"special"_ for you! :lever:


A new pic of you ass crack?


----------



## carpenter

Oldmso54 said:


> Well to steal a quote from a hot sauce bottle = "Slap my ass and call me Sally!". This is what old age does to you Justin. I do now have a vague recollection of it going to the troops/Dave and I think I even complimented you for that gesture - so senility, alzheimers, any doctors in the house?
> 
> Thanks for clearing it up and apparently I have some other "forgetful" people with me ... ahem! Now will have to see if I (we) can find the new thread Dave started...


The main part of the bomb wasn't really intended for the troops, I just sent some along for them because I figured I was already paying shipping so I might as well include some. But if Dave took it as they were for the troops then I can't think of any better way for this thing to end.

BTW you don't look that old, before I saw your picture I was expecting someone really old because of your screen name. But then again maybe I am just saying that so that I seem really young


----------



## Oldmso54

max gas said:


> A new pic of you ass crack?


Just wait .......8)


----------



## primetime76

Hell yes...if it ends with the troops that is fine. We'll jjust start this SOB up again!


----------



## Oldmso54

FWTX said:


> Shawn - there is a link in your own post and carpenter's to the new thread - oh well it's after 5 in the east - not too early to be taking a nip


Ken - it's _always_ 5 o'clock _somewhere_! :martini:


----------



## primetime76

Ahhh the memories...time to reinvent the wheel or raise the dead??


----------

